# USP45c vs HK45c



## fly2low (Nov 13, 2012)

Looking at these two to replace a Kimber Royal Carry
Thoughts?
Why?


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

I much prefer the HK 45c over the USP 45compact. It just fits my hand better. My beef with either is that you have two trigger pulls to master. My HK 45c will feed anything, including empties, carries very nicely, has a rail for a small light (X2), has been flawless so far, BUT, it is for sale at a LGS due to the two trigger pulls.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Sgt45 said:


> I much prefer the HK 45c over the USP 45compact. It just fits my hand better. My beef with either is that you have two trigger pulls to master. My HK 45c will feed anything, including empties, carries very nicely, has a rail for a small light (X2), has been flawless so far, BUT, it is for sale at a LGS due to the two trigger pulls.


If you don't like the DA/SA transition I would opt for the LEM variants.

I would opt for the 45c, it has some minor improvements over the USPc. The mag release is a little larger, the safety lever is a little more well thought out, has the switchable backstraps etc.


----------



## fly2low (Nov 13, 2012)

thanks guys
I was leaning toward the HK 45c, w/ the LEM mod
I wear a size 9 surgical glove, so size matters. The 45c fits my hand


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

fly2low said:


> thanks guys
> I was leaning toward the HK 45c, w/ the LEM mod
> I wear a size 9 surgical glove, so size matters. The 45c fits my hand


Cool, just as a matter of reference, LEM stands for law enforcement modification so saying LEM mod is kind of redundant as it would read as law enforcement modification mod.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

I opted for the 1911, it has a really really nice trigger, the safety is in the right spot and magazine capacity is the same. The gun cost a little more, Wilson Professional, but life is short.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Sgt45 said:


> I opted for the 1911, it has a really really nice trigger, the safety is in the right spot and magazine capacity is the same. The gun cost a little more, Wilson Professional, but life is short.


Good choice. Had a USPC once, nice gun but had to go back to the 1911 to get the trigger I liked. Yeah, life is short.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

HK 45c no question

USPs are nice guns tho


----------

